# Egg shells for fertilizer



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry if this has been covered before. Has anyone used egg shells for fertilizing hay ground or know anything about it? I can get free eggshells,just wondering if it’s a viable alternative to lime. Thanks for any input


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It's better than nothing.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Approximately 97% calcium carbonate so it should be like limestone for neutralizing soil acidity. Shells are light weight so may be a problem getting them spread accurately.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

You either have a really small field or you have access to a LOT of egg shells LOL


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> You either have a really small field or you have access to a LOT of egg shells LOL


It's about 140acres that I farm and I have access to a large quantity of egg shells. Was just an option but haven't been able to find out much info on the effectiveness s lime


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

We have a seaweed product from a plant here that used to be free, but is now $1.90 a ton, but it is almost not worth putting on. It takes 10 tons to equate to 1 ton of lime, so that means it cannot be put on grass ground heavy enough without smothering the grass. And while cheap, moving ten times more product (literally) to get the same thing as real lime at $22 a ton, just does not make fiscal sense.

Once in awhile, if my fields lack minor nutrients, I will get the seaweed to help with that as its a cheap way to get it, but for getting my PH levels up, it is hard to beat mill lime.

So it might be worth it to you alone if the egg shells have minor nutrients in it that could benefit your fields.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

If by a lot, you mean truck loads then you may take care of some square footage but 140 acres?

Just off the top, I would guess that the entire flock in the free world would just about keep up?

Three44s


----------

